# Wood...green or seasoned?



## oddball (May 21, 2008)

OK.  From reading around here and other places, the consensus seems to be that seasoned wood is the way to go and not to use anything still green.  But I was watching the Food channel Monday night (I forget which show), but anyway, they had a segment with a veteran Pit Master (I forget his name too), anyway, he stated to that you can use either but that he prefers green (ie: fresh cut) wood (he was using apple).  He stated it takes less wood because it burns longer and the flavor is the same.

So I guess it doesn't matter either way.  Thoughts?


----------



## low&slow (May 21, 2008)

I have heard that green wood causes creosote and thick white smoke. But green wood does burn hotter and it lasts longer because of the moisture in the wood. I have used it in my big mobile stick burner with good results. I still had the thin blue smoke and no creosote. But I had a roaring fire going in it too. Green wood is usually ok in small amounts. Green wood tends to put off stronger flavors and can ruin a piece of meat if it is used in excess.. it will also build up creosote in your smoker more so than dry wood.
There's a bbq joint in Ozona TX on the way to our deer lease. We stop there every time. Thats all they use is green wood, and they swear by it. And they make some darn good Q too.
I asked the owner why he uses green wood and he said cause it burns hotter and lasts longer. He doesnt like to use any wood that has been seasoned for longer that 3 or 4 months. I guess its just a matter of preference.
To tell ya the truth I have used both and I cant tell a difference. But I only use small amounts of green wood at a time and thats only after I have a very hot fire burning.


----------



## capt dan (May 22, 2008)

I have tried  to use wood that wasn't fully seasoned in my Lang. It didn't burn very well, and I struggled just to keep temps up, so I don't use it much, unless its just for the seasoning part of the smoke, not the fuel part.


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

If you have a huge pit...might work. Read below:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...67333#poststop


----------



## travcoman45 (May 22, 2008)

Seasoned wood fer me.  Learned the trade from grandpa, he never would use green wood in his smokin or in the woodstove.  I sure ain't gonna argue with all the years a experience he had.  He was a smoker operator at a packin house back in the 20's through the 40's.  I won't take the chance on ruinin a good smoke buy usin green wood.  Just my 2 coppers worth.


----------



## richoso1 (May 22, 2008)

I side with low&slow.


----------

